# caesar salad recipe



## Nielz1 (Jan 18, 2010)

This salad recipe is very much easy to prepare. Make sure you have all the required ingredients for preparing this yummy salad dish which is mainly prepared out from the skinless boneless chicken breast which makes this recipe fall under the category of the list of non - vegetarian salads in the mexican cuisine. All the steps that are used up in the preparation of the salad are very much simple not complicated steps.

The first step in the preparation of chicken caesar salad is to take a baking pan. On the baking pan place the chicken and pour into it mesquite - lime marinade over it. Then you have to marinate the chicken and cover it up and place it into a refrigerator so that the chicken will be set. The marinated chicken should be kept for half an hour before it is grilled.

Before grilling make sure that the charcoal or gas grill is pre heated to a medium high heat. After doing this procedure its time to grill the marinated chicken for about 15 minutes, you also have to turn the sides of the chicken for it to be properly cooked. The chicken should be grilled till the chicken is no longer pink inside.

When the chicken has been cooked up properly its time to remove it from the flame. After removing the cooken chicken from the flame you have to strip the chicken into pieces. You can strip the chicken into pieces when it is cool. This is the first and foremost step in preparing this yummy chicken caesar salad food.

Now the next step is to take a big bowl. Into this big bowl toss together the following ingredients such as lettuce, chicken, tomato, salt, onion, dressing, cheese, as well as pepper. Toss the listed ingredients well till all the ingredients are evenly coated. The chicken caesar salad is a very important mexican salad in most of the mexican restaurant brentwood too.


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

cheers for this, have always wondered how to make a chicken saled!!


----------

